

Ask HN: Web based bookkeeping? - tonydewan

I'm looking for bookkeeping software for my new company. We're geographically distributed, so desktop software isn't really an option. We also generally hate Quickbooks. Are there other options? We currently use and love Harvest for time tracking/invoicing/estimating, but it's lacking as a full accounting tool. Same goes for Freshbooks. Is there anything besides QuickBooks Online?
======
johng
Xero.com -- been using them for about 2 years now, very happy.

They also tie into freshbooks.com which we use for customer billing.

Combined they allow us to focus on other stuff, like building the business....
we have one guy that does the accounting stuff and it goes really smoothly.

------
jeffepp
I prefer <http://outright.com> and its free.

------
augustflanagan
check out these guys - <http://lessaccounting.com/>

~~~
percept
And their story's here:

<http://mixergy.com/less-allan-branch/>

